# Beginners gentoo cheat sheet

## jonasstein

a small group made a cheat sheet for gentoo beginners. 

It if available on github: https://github.com/jonasstein/gentoo-cheat

Suggestions for enhancement are welcome. 

Have fun with it.

----------

## smartass

I really don't understand why you are using LaTeX and github which might discourage many people from contributing. 

The gentoo wiki offers the same (and better) facilities and has already many templates defined, revision control and is easy to use.

Why reinvent the wheel? 

Not many people will go looking for the cheatsheet on github, but it might become very popular on the gentoo wiki.

I really recommend that the cheatsheet is moved to gentoo wiki.

----------

## jonasstein

That is quite easy to explain: I like these printable one or two page cheat sheets. LaTeX is a good method to create high quality printable files and github enables everyone to contribute. 

You can even contribute by mail without knowing LaTeX, github and without any (wiki)accounts. 

Your last argument is a good point: "Not many people will go looking for the cheatsheet on github, but it might become very popular on the gentoo wiki."  

On what wiki page do you think would it fit?

----------

## TomWij

 *jonasstein wrote:*   

> That is quite easy to explain: I like these printable one or two page cheat sheets.

 

The Gentoo Wiki can be printed easily.

 *jonasstein wrote:*   

> LaTeX is a good method to create high quality printable files and github enables everyone to contribute.

 

So does the Gentoo Wiki.

 *jonasstein wrote:*   

> You can even contribute by mail without knowing LaTeX, github and without any (wiki)accounts.

 

Registering to the Gentoo Wiki is fairly easy, you have almost nothing to fill in; after that, you can contribute right away without knowing too much.

That's arguably less effort than that they need to make a pull request or send a mail, excluding that they still have to wait until for your effort to process their request...

 *jonasstein wrote:*   

> Your last argument is a good point: "Not many people will go looking for the cheatsheet on github, but it might become very popular on the gentoo wiki."  
> 
> On what wiki page do you think would it fit?

 

Just start a new one, like Gentoo Cheat Sheet; if people disagree and feel like it should be moved, they'll let you know on the Talk Page so you can discuss it with them.

So, they're kind of equal options; we would just prefer to see this contributed to one canonical resource instead of split over many different sites and repositories.

You can always opt to produce them side-by-side and when one has updated port over all the changes to the other; and, you could even provide a download link to the PDF on the Gentoo Wiki page.

On a side note, please note that you will not want to keep a history of PDF files in your repository as it grows the size of the repository the people have to download to contribute a lot; instead, you will want to provide them through the releases functionality. Things that can be obtained from the rest of the repository are often not included in a repository for that reason.

----------

## 666threesixes666

"Gentoo Cheat Sheet"

there is a typo "∼ amd86" should be "~amd64" no space, no 8.  watch ill wiki the entire document & correct before its corrected upstream.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Cheat_Sheet <---  here you maintain it now jonasstein

----------

## timofonic

Hello.

Any news about the wiki article? Would be possible to automatically generate pdf versions of the document?

Can optional text be marked? So small versions could omit it.

I would love a few:

- A small credit card version: Two sides, of course.

- At least two sticker versions: White and black backgrounds, even better if horizontal and vertical designs (I want to put them in my keyboards and laptop).

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *timofonic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any news about the wiki article? Would be possible to automatically generate pdf versions of the document?
> 
> 

 

a) you can print in cups as save it as pdf. Or use a pdf-printer plugin to generate a pdf.

b) you can copy paste the wiki in libreoffice and safe it as pdf.

for other things.

libreoffice for example => format it to your liking, generate a pdf.

 *Quote:*   

> - At least two sticker versions: White and black backgrounds, even better if horizontal and vertical designs (I want to put them in my keyboards and laptop).
> 
> I am quite sure you are gifted enough to generate those in a short amount of time.

 

----------

## Spatel243

Hey guys ,, Thanks for the cheats  :Smile:  , It was really helpful... Hope you will such helps in future too ...

----------

